# Ohio Big Buck membership ?



## turkeytalker (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's how went down. On Nov.6th last year I got lucky. I arrowed a buck that I had been seeing every night. This was from my tree stand.On a fence row.The does came out of the woods and feed every night . Then the buck right before dark.They would cut across a bean field out of range.I was going to move down and sit up but I new that I would get busted.So I'm thinking bring out a decoy.My back yard target.Small 8 pt. buck.So I set the buck out in the bean field.About 20 yards from my stand but just pass it.I look up and here comes two small buck. fork horns.They was all round my decoy. Then I here a grunt coming from on down past my stand.Then I see him.So did the two fork horns.He ran them off and turned to see my decoy. He came walking sideways with his head down.I had to shoot him at about five yards.I new this was one dead deer.He jumped the fence and went about 75 yards. So here what he was main fram 8 pt. with some kickers.14 pt.He scored 157 1/8 gross. 147 3/8 net. Just a little about him 25 in. inside 6 1/2 around base. g4's 14 in. I had him scored by a ohio big buck club member.I have never heard from them. (Ohio big Bucks club) Will I get in to the club these year or not ? I paid for it when it was scored. What time of year do they send out your membership ? Or does anyone have a # I can call ? Thanks


----------



## turkeytalker (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's how went down. On Nov.6th last year I got lucky. I arrowed a buck that I had been seeing every night. This was from my tree stand.On a fence row.The does came out of the woods and feed every night . Then the buck right before dark.They would cut across a bean field out of range.I was going to move down and sit up but I new that I would get busted.So I'm thinking bring out a decoy.My back yard target.Small 8 pt. buck.So I set the buck out in the bean field.About 20 yards from my stand but just pass it.I look up and here comes two small buck. fork horns.They was all round my decoy. Then I here a grunt coming from on down past my stand.Then I see him.So did the two fork horns.He ran them off and turned to see my decoy. He came walking sideways with his head down.I had to shoot him at about five yards.I new this was one dead deer.He jumped the fence and went about 75 yards. So here what he was main fram 8 pt. with some kickers.14 pt.He scored 157 1/8 gross. 147 3/8 net. Just a little about him 25 in. inside 6 1/2 around base. g2's 14 in. I had him scored by a ohio big buck club member.I have never heard from them. (Ohio big Bucks club) Will I get in the club these year or not ? I paid for it when it was scored. What time of year do they send out your membership ? Or does anyone have a # I can call ? Thanks


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

no idea, but congrats on a nice buck


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

it took almost a year for one of mine to come . the last one took over a year cause it was there anniversary year . this is mike rex info nit sure if he is the president any more but he will give you the info you need

lets see some pics of this guy



Division of Wildlife Map 


For more information contact Mike Rex 
Phone 740-594-9567 
Email [email protected]
Address P.O. Box 205 Amesville, Ohio 45711


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

there is a website for the club... just google ohio big buck club and it should pop up... they have the annual deer contest each march at the state fairgrounds in columbus and you take your mount or rack in and pay an entrance fee (something like $12 or $15) and you can walk around and check out all the vendors and goodies while your deer is hung on a plywood wall with about 1000 more deer and then judged in its category... nice thing to go do if you've never been... alot of neat stuff to check out plus some free handouts at most vendors...


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have never been fortunate enough to shoot a buck that would qualify (YET), but after looking at their website you may not hear anything until next year.



> To become a member of the BBBC, your Ohio whitetail deer must be taken by the fair chase and within the limits of the law and tagged by the state of Ohio............ To determine if your buck qualifies or not, take your antlers to an official scorer and he/she will take the official measurements. There is no charge to have your buck scored. If your buck qualifies, there is a $25 membership fee. *At that time your official scorer will take all the information needed to put your name in the record book. You will be invited to the annual banquet/awards ceremony/membership meeting the following year. This is where you will receive your frame able certificate in recognition of the buck that you harvested.*


http://www.buckeyebigbuckclub.org/membership.html


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah I agree was checking it out and man do they have some monster on there


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

There is a drying period before it can be officially measured and scored.
Is there any Pics of the Buck?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Your deer will be entered this February at the annual meeting, The last few years it has been at Fin Feather Fur, If you want you can take your head up for display and then take it home after the banquet. I have been to a few of these and it is a nice event they have guest speakers throughout the day and the awards after the dinner.and you will receive a Ohio Big Buck certificate with your name and your deers score on it which looks very nice framed next to your mount, There is always a lot of great bucks to look at. And congratulations on a great deer


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

fireline said:


> Your deer will be entered this February at the annual meeting, The last few years it has been at Fin Feather Fur, If you want you can take your head up for display and then take it home after the banquet. I have been to a few of these and it is a nice event they have guest speakers throughout the day and the awards after the dinner.and you will receive a Ohio Big Buck certificate with your name and your deers score on it which looks very nice framed next to your mount, There is always a lot of great bucks to look at. And congratulations on a great deer



I thought I saw an article that said the last meeting/banquet was held at FFF but wasn't sure so I never said anything.
Did the OP do a "Drive By" Posting  I want pictures damn it, PICTURES of the :!


----------



## gregnwtf (Mar 6, 2009)

Tatonka said:


> I thought I saw an article that said the last meeting/banquet was held at FFF but wasn't sure so I never said anything.
> Did the OP do a "Drive By" Posting  I want pictures damn it, PICTURES of the :!


As long as you had it scored by an official scorer of the club after the dry time.
You should here from them early summer timeframe. They have had day long display and such at Fin Fur and Feather and banquet in the evening.
You get a plaque and your certificate. I shot my Ohio Big Buck in 06 and they just did the banquet for that this past summer. They skipped a year.
I think this past one was held in Columbus at the Fairgrounds. I believe it was 2 years of awards. Go to the BBBC website and contact Mike Rex. Great guy, and will answer any question you have. He is still or was the secretary for the club.
You are usually invited to display your deer at the deer and turkey expo in C town in March.


----------

